# Isometric Drawings



## markb

Saw this and thought it was an interesting way to draw up a job iso. Anyways, nothing interesting though...sorry to waste your time.


----------



## Optimus Primer

you will need a jack hammer. you vent for the 2 inch floor sink missed the wall.



ADD: and we cant vent our toilets like that. to us thats a dry vent. nothing washing the 90 on the vent.


----------



## Ron

Dang your taking house plumbers job away on here. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Ron said:


> Dang your taking house plumbers job away on here. :laughing:


 
mine are better.:laughing:


----------



## fhrace

i like that alot


----------



## Optimus Primer

so where did you find it? Is it a computer program or is it on the net?


----------



## mongo

I find it is a useful teaching toll to those who struggle with isometrics.


----------



## Ron

house plumber said:


> mine are better.:laughing:


Too late house plumber your fired. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

Ron said:


> Too late house plumber your fired. :laughing:


:furious:


----------



## TheMaster

house plumber said:


> you will need a jack hammer. you vent for the 2 inch floor sink missed the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ADD: and we cant vent our toilets like that. to us thats a dry vent. nothing washing the 90 on the vent.


I would have installed two vents. One between each lav and toilets wet venting the toilets and installed wall cleanouts above the flood rim of the lav.

add>It would save alot of work and material too.


----------



## Ron

TheMaster said:


> and installed wall cleanouts above the flood rim of the lav.


Why not in the attic? :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

TheMaster said:


> I would have installed two vents. One between each lav and toilets wet venting the toilets and installed wall cleanouts above the flood rim of the lav.
> 
> add>It would save alot of work and material too.


only problem with that is if those lavs are on carriers and the wall isn't big enough for your waste arm to get past the carrier legs. I would have just used the lavs to vent the water closets. Maybe still put a wall c.o at the end of the run and hard cap the top of it or even just a floor c.o.


----------



## TheMaster

Ron said:


> Why not in the attic? :thumbsup:


Thats commercial work in the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

not to mention that the wash machine is running through a bathroom group. the fitting for the washer needs to be down stream of the bathroom.


----------



## TheMaster

house plumber said:


> only problem with that is if those lavs are on carriers and the wall isn't big enough for your waste arm to get past the carrier legs. I would have just used the lavs to vent the water closets. Maybe still put a wall c.o at the end of the run and hard cap the top of it or even just a floor c.o.


Make the vent hit the lavs dead center then:thumbsup: I swear my spec sheet didn't list carriers....glad you caught that


----------



## mongo

*Washer*

Has 2009 code changed the stack for a washer to a 2"? My 2006 code calls for the branch drain/drainage stack to be 3".


----------



## Optimus Primer

mongo said:


> Has 2009 code changed the stack for a washer to a 2"? My 2006 code calls for the branch drain/drainage stack to be 3".


Nope its still 3" but we can get away with running 2 inch except one county and thats Pasco.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Ron said:


> Too late house plumber your fired. :laughing:


 
too many errors with this one. I'm sticking to my own.


----------



## markb

Wow. A very speculative crowd 

I just found this on a website for a mechanical engineer while looking for other ISOs to study. Just thought it was interesting as an example to people who can't read isos


----------



## Optimus Primer

markb said:


> Wow. A very speculative crowd
> 
> I just found this on a website for a mechanical engineer while looking for other ISOs to study. Just thought it was interesting as an example to people who can't read isos


Dont get upset. Most of the comments are about a couple of iso's I have drawn for some new members that weren't really plumbers. But we would like to know where you found it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron

Yea Sorry markb it was all just kidding around. :thumbsup:


----------



## markb

No offence taken. 

Come to think of it, I do remember some very entertaining ISOs House Plumber drew up a while back. Very "creative".


----------



## mssp

house plumber said:


> only problem with that is if those lavs are on carriers and the wall isn't big enough for your waste arm to get past the carrier legs. I would have just used the lavs to vent the water closets. Maybe still put a wall c.o at the end of the run and hard cap the top of it or even just a floor c.o.


 Okay call me STUPID (I can take it) how do you determine lavs are on carriers? I havent done much commercial work. Just currious


----------



## Optimus Primer

mssp said:


> Okay call me STUPID (I can take it) how do you determine lavs are on carriers? I havent done much commercial work. Just currious


 
STUPID, what kind of a question was that?...:laughing: JK. Most commercial wall hung lavs will or should be on carriers. You will find those in handicap stalls.


----------



## SPH

No wet venting the toilets? Maybe one day you will move up to the 21st century like us Canadians. haha


----------



## Ron

SPH said:


> No wet venting the toilets? Maybe one day you will move up to the 21st century like us Canadians. haha


We can wetvent a lav into a 2" toilet vent here.


----------



## mssp

house plumber said:


> STUPID, what kind of a question was that?...:laughing: JK. Most commercial wall hung lavs will or should be on carriers. You will find those in handicap stalls.


 Okay that makes since. I remember studying iso in apprentice class. I was looking for a mark on the drawings. And its ok i have been called alot of things being a plumber ya know


----------

